# Gutter Laser Line Level



## swiederin (Jan 4, 2010)

I need to set the slope for new gutters that will be on the second story of the house. I need an easy way to create the slope and hang the gutters following the line. I was thinking of a laser line level. Any experience in doing this? Any brand/model to suggest?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Why do you think it needs to be that precise?
A simple caulk line will work.
It only needs a tiny bit of fall.
Your would be far better off, leak free and look far better to bite the bullet and have a seamless gutter installed


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

If I were going to do it, I would use the drip edge or facia as a benchmark, figure how much fall I wanted in so much run, make the marks, and run a chalk line. But I probably wouldn't do it, because the first thing that I would do is call a couple of local professionals, and would probably end up hiring one of them. Pro's form seamless right on site, reducing joints significantly, and, because they do form their own, their price, including installation, is typically competitive with the price that you will pay for material alone. It's one area in which DIY is not necessarily the best way to go.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

DexterII said:


> Ibecause they do form their own, their price, including installation, is typically competitive with the price that you will pay for material alone.


so, your saying they will make and install @ about $2Lf ?


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

I don't believe that I mentioned any prices, nor that I said it would cost less to have it installed, but I did say competitive, and am sticking with that. I do know that I had my own done for less than what I could have done it, but admit that I know the company I hired, and have hired and referred them for other jobs, so yes, I probably got a good price. Nevertheless, I have also done ballpark estimates on other jobs, and, again, they are competitive. But, if you want me to say that a homeowner who has ladders, a pickup or trailer to haul the material, a helper, and places no value on their own time, okay, yes, I imagine that they might do it for less.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

What Dexter said, stuff like gutters is arguably territory for hiring a pro. Gutters serve an important purpose and that's managing the water so it doesn't end up damaging things that might be a lot more expensive to repair. A lot of times money "saved" ends up costing quite a lot more...

Sure, anything "can" be done DIY but when it comes to climbing and working on ladders I find it hard to argue against paying someone else to take the risk.


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

I've done dozens of gutter installations over the years. Here is the method that works for me:
I have a seamless gutter company form my gutters on-site. That way there are no seams at all. I cut them to finish length, install the end caps, cut my spout holes and slip my bar brackets loosely into place. Then i snap a LEVEL chalk line along the fascia using the drip edge as a visual guide. I bring the gutter up near my line and just tack it in place adding just a bit of pitch in contrast to my level line. Once it's tacked in place where I think it looks good I will get down and look at it from the yard. Too much pitch will look bad and really isn't necessary. Even dead level most water will find it's way to the hole.
Once I'm convinced that I like the look I'll dump in a bucket of water and test the flow. If all is well I will install the rest of my brackets and fasteners. 
Next, I use my sheet metal brake to cut long strips of aluminum. I slip these under the drip edge and over the back lip of the gutter. This will prevent any leakage from occurring behind the gutter and will not need replacement like caulking will.
Anyway, that's my method. Your mileage may vary!


----------

